# and.. Looks like a bunch of chicks on the forum



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

How you doin


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX-_4icDvzY


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX-_4icDvzY


Now I got soap in my eyes


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll never get that part of my life back.

DFrost


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRbkkqZikx4

Can I get your number?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow. I find this to be pretty offensive to post the title of the thread and then the video that I guess the title refers to ...?


As David says, "I'll never get that part of my life back."

I didn't click on the second link. I'll keep that part of my life.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Connie,

How YOU doin???

I also did not get the original post. Drunk and frisky maybe? Lonely perhaps? Who knows....Then it was all downhill, and some people think I'm rude....LOL


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Hi Connie,
> 
> How YOU doin?? .... I also did not get the original post.



I don't know. I didn't get it either. 

I'm doing great! Spring has definitely sprung here, and that means longer daylight hours and more dog stuff!


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Connie I would click on the 2nd link before I would click the 1st. 2nd one is by far funnier.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Gerry,

Thanks alot, I can't get that dam song out of my head.](*,)


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I havent watched the vids and since I didnt have any in mind, they were not related to the orig thread/post, and therefore, can not be offensive


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> I havent watched the vids and since I didnt have any in mind, they were not related to the orig thread/post, and therefore, can not be offensive


Nice duck!

But the first video is offensive to any human being!!!

The second one is kinda funny, but a little overdone!


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I can not be held responsible for the unaffiliated actions of other forum members


----------

